# ***OFFICIAL*** Thiago Silva vs Brandon Vera Pre/Post Fight



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

*Please conduct ALL of your discussion in regards to Thiago Silva taking on Brandon 'The Truth' Vera at UFC 125 in this thread. All threads made in regards to this fight will be merged into this one.*​


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I got Thiago by serious ass-kicking.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

I think Brandon got the better Striking and grappling here and should pull it off . Thiago coming from a long layoff , that will be factor here .


----------



## EliteUndisputed (Nov 26, 2010)

Vera will be gun-shy, and probably won't try to stand with a guy like Thiago, but I see Thiago winning by TKO in Round 2.


----------



## Hawndo (Aug 16, 2009)

Thiago via a serious ass whoopin.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Vera is the better, more technical fighter on paper. He should win this.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Vera is the better, more technical fighter on paper. He should win this.


I believe that as well :thumbsup:

Plus, he needs a win so badly!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I believe that as well :thumbsup:
> 
> Plus, he needs a win so badly!


Yea, suprised people are just writing Vera off so easily... Jon Jones wanted no part of standing against Vera. He was robbed against Couture. For what ever reason though he lacks his killer instinct and confidence and that could cost him against a brute like T. Silva. Technically he is without a doubt the superior fighter though.


----------



## Guymay (Jul 6, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Yea, suprised people are just writing Vera off so easily... Jon Jones wanted no part of standing against Vera. He was robbed against Couture. For what ever reason though he lacks his killer instinct and confidence and that could cost him against a brute like T. Silva. Technically he is without a doubt the superior fighter though.


I don't think he lack his Killer instinct . he was matched up against the 2 best Wrestlers at 205 and ofcourse he won't go for broke against them . when he had randy hurt he tried to finish him badly but randy is so smart that he turned it quick to his favor . Brandon know he NEED to win this fight and with thiago that like to push the pace. I Think Vera will finally be able to show his amazing muay thai .


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Guymay said:


> I don't think he lack his Killer instinct . he was matched up against the 2 best Wrestlers at 205 and ofcourse he won't go for broke against them . when he had randy hurt he tried to finish him badly but randy is so smart that he turned it quick to his favor . Brandon know he NEED to win this fight and with thiago that like to push the pace. I Think Vera will finally be able to show his amazing muay thai .


Hope you're right, i dont think its just those fights though. Vera should of been finishing the likes of Krystoff Ski, he had the tools to. Silva can get very sloppy, I hope vera does puts him to sleep.


----------



## JF_Savage (May 31, 2010)

Thiago Silva is going to go in there slip in one of those heavy hands put Vera on his back and finish him off for a TKO


----------



## Warning (Nov 18, 2009)

Probably going to smoke at least 5 cigarettes during this fight. Big fan of both of them. Kinda sucks that one of them has to lose. The intensity of Silva will probably beat out the technical skill of Vera.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Striking wise, Vera is more technical, but Silva has bigger power for sure. I actually think that Silva is the better grappler as well. He just uses his grappling to get into a position to GnP instead of using submissions.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Guymay said:


> I think Brandon got the better Striking and grappling here and should pull it off . Thiago coming from a long layoff , that will be factor here .


When was the last time Vera showed this better standup and grappling?

Lay off? They are both coming off a long lay off.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Vera hasn't been impressing me at all... And i think he would of done a much better job against JJ and Cotoure, Vera never lets his hands go enough or takes enough risks, i think he will play it safe, and get hit with to many big shots and get controlled... Maybe get KTFO


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> When was the last time Vera showed this better standup and grappling?
> 
> Lay off? They are both coming off a long lay off.


Erm, in the couture fight maybe? A blind man could see that Vera is the more technical fighter, especially when it comes to Muay Thai and striking.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

This fight is going to be funny


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Pulling for my boy Vera , but think Silva hand his ass to him.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> Erm, in the couture fight maybe? A blind man could see that Vera is the more technical fighter, especially when it comes to Muay Thai and striking.


Technical doesn't always mean the better/more effective striker. Especially when you don't show up and are hesitant.

HTH


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Brandon Vera is getting knocked out. As simple as that.


----------



## DahStoryTella (Jul 11, 2009)

I hope Vera wins (fan of Silva, though), and I think he can. I don't know if he WILL, though.


----------



## badboy (Aug 1, 2009)

Brandon Vera all the way! With losses to Couture and Jones, he really needs to win and this is where he does. He'll KO Silva in the 2nd round.


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Vera Is a much better striker, and this wont hit the ground.
Vera by TKO late 2nd round


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Vera is the better, more technical fighter on paper.


That may be true, but as soon as Silva hits him with some big shots, Vera will be in trouble.

I think he should use his leg kicks early in the fight to try and set up his punching combinations later on.

Thiago Silva is good. I have him TOP 10 definitely. Too bad he had that injury after the Rashad fight.

My prediction is Thiago Silva, by stoppage.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

This match really doesn't make much sense. Thiago Silva has been fighting a lot higher competition with mixed results where as Vera has had some less than impressive performances against not so impressive competition. He lost to Couture due to hesitance and got demolished by Jon Jones who at the time I would have ranked lower than Thiago.

So I guess it's the long lay off that knocked thiago silva this far down the rung, cause it surely wasn't the smashed orbital that launched Vera upwards. 

I'm not a fan of Vera's in the slightest, so I'll be taking Silva by TKO.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Fight of the night time!
War Vera!


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Vera folds once he gets punched in the face. In this fight he will be punched in the face, and he will fold.


----------



## SerJ (Sep 17, 2009)

I got silva in this one via TKO or KO in the 2nd. I have lost all hope in Vera and him returning to the "old Vera." should be a good fight though. Hopefully it's pure standup. Vera has very good muay Thai


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Come on Thiago!


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

rygu said:


> Vera folds once he gets punched in the face. In this fight he will be punched in the face, and he will fold.


he has his steal plates now. punch him in the face and he'll break your hand


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

It looks like some of the fat from silvas body went to his face......or is it just me?


----------



## Gyser (Oct 13, 2009)

man this has started lively!


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

WAR Thiago!!!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

could be a bad pace for silva but he's got the TD


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thiago looks big again in his last fight against Rashad he looked like he had drastically thinned down. Wonder if there is a reason for that.

EDIT: I don't think I worded that right but against Rashad he looked more like skelator face wise.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Vera looks like he's still traumatised from the "Jon Jones experience"!


----------



## El Matador (Jun 16, 2010)

Man, thiago is making Vera look like a total Noob.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Vera is just not a very good fighter anymore.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Thiago is a bad bad man


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Man anderson silva is killing vera.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

limba said:


> Vera looks like he's still traumatised from the "Jon Jones experience"!


yeah totally.


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Thiago must have gotten a translation copy of Brandon's comments about how he wanted to get back to Jon Jones in a couple of fights. Silva seems a little fired up about being looked over.

Addition: Thiago is a bad man, he just walks through whatever Vera throws at him and just gets madder and meaner. Now that he's healthy Thiago looks pretty dangerous.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Well we now know Rogan is rooting for Vera. He's been hyping the guy for years anyways so not surprised.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

If silva wins i would love to see him fight jones.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

F*** Thiago Silva, I have nothing against taking somebody down and using positional dominance to win but after Silva whined and cryed about Rashad doing it to him he turns around and does it here.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> F*** Thiago Silva, I have nothing against taking somebody down and using positional dominance to win but after Silva whined and cryed about Rashad doing it to him he turns around and does it here.


lol that is all mma fighters there like politicians u can't believe anything they say.

Chael- beating anderson
Koscheck saying he knock people out but wrestle them to death


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

Toxic said:


> F*** Thiago Silva, I have nothing against taking somebody down and using positional dominance to win but after Silva whined and cryed about Rashad doing it to him he turns around and does it here.


But... Thiago is actually DOING something instead of clutching the guy's waist for dear life and letting time tick by. Vera's in full turtle mode right now.


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

Disappointment...
Scary thing is that I'm used to this feeling whenever Vera fights


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

One round to go..


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Toxic said:


> F*** Thiago Silva, I have nothing against taking somebody down and using positional dominance to win but after Silva whined and cryed about Rashad doing it to him he turns around and does it here.


He's still landing 5X more then rashad landed.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

How the **** does Vera defend 3 rounds of takedowns versus Couture but gets tripped like a chump against Thiago Silva?


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> Man anderson silva is killing vera.


Dude.

What is wrong with you?!

You are way off again!

*This is Thiago Silva!!!*

No disrespect man, but every second post of yours makes little to no sense to me!


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Vera has better stand up than Silva , Thiago has power but very overrated stand up.

However Silva is Mixed Martial artist , Vera just wants to be a kick boxer.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

limba said:


> Dude.
> 
> What is wrong with you?!
> 
> ...


what is thiago middle name?


----------



## El Matador (Jun 16, 2010)

rygu said:


> Vera is just not a very good fighter anymore.


Ain't that the truth. 


If Vera wants to have a shot he needs to keep it standing and pray for a KO


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Thiago is looking very good in this fight, or is Vera looking awful?


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

WTF Brandon- get him down and then raise your hands like you did anything?!? Without doing anything after that? FUKKING stupid. :thumbsdown:​


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

I consider this fight the "7th inning stretch" of this UFC.

Good time to grab snacks, roll doobs and pee.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Toxic said:


> F*** Thiago Silva, I have nothing against taking somebody down and using positional dominance to win but after Silva whined and cryed about Rashad doing it to him he turns around and does it here.


Because his stand up is overrated.

He has a bunch of power, but he is pretty slow...nothing that technical. He knocks out some bums and everyone thinks his stand up is amazing.

That said...Vera sucks ass. He needs to maybe rethink his career. Hasn't "brought it" in years.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

WAR THIAGO!!!!!!!! funny shit


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

marcthegame said:


> what is thiago middle name?


Anderson Ramos!

But he is known as Thiago Silva, just so that there is no confussion beetween fighters.

On topic: Vera is done!


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Goodbye Vera! Maybe Dream will pick you up to fight Overeem!


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

***** de Amigo said:


> Vera has better stand up than Silva , Thiago has power but very overrated stand up.
> 
> However Silva is Mixed Martial artist , Vera just wants to be a kick boxer.


Nice, someone else with common sense.:thumb02:


----------



## suniis (Mar 30, 2010)

I think it's time for Brandon Vera to face the truth...


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

K cut Vera plz k thanks.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Lol @ Silva


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Silva bitchslapped him, and Rogan calls it in the commentary.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

OOOHH, that nose looks awful.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

I wonder how good jones jones is really, i used to think brandon vera was very very good. I know silva is good, but taught vera was better.


----------



## Redline7 (Mar 28, 2010)

Whooa.. Vera's nose is demolished.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

OMFG!!

Someone call a Plastic Surgeon!


----------



## BWoods (Apr 8, 2007)

suniis said:


> I think it's time for Brandon Vera to face the truth...


You forgot your sunglasses and CSI "YEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH"

Everyone saying Thiago has overrated striking, who needs a top rated striking game when you have bitch slaps in your arsenal.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Holy shit I didn't know his nose was that badly broken.

He just might get another UFC fight.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

GOT DAMN look at that nose break!


Vera just doesn't have the spirit of a fighter.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

that was embarrassing.


----------



## El Matador (Jun 16, 2010)

aerius said:


> Silva bitchslapped him, and Rogan calls it in the commentary.


That was hilarious.

Man that nose is Nasty.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Vera is done but Thaigo is a complete classless asshole.​


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

lmao thiago is a bad mofo......


a ******* truck.... but still too stiff in my opinion...

playing the congos on veras back lol.... i guess thiago heard all the crap brandon talked after getting his face broken by jones


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

F*ck Thiago Silva.

Classless bum.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Wow, that nose is a mess.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm no longer a Silva fan after that bitch-slapping BS.

Save it for the playground.

Also: stick a fork in Vera.



Walker said:


> Vera is done but Thaigo is a complete classless asshole.​


QFT


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Walker said:


> Vera is done but Thaigo is a complete classless asshole.​


This, SF will pick Vera up as he still has a little fight left and is still a decent name.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Vera has a bad case of "That emo kid from TUF" Nose.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Thiago vs Rashad 2 now that he's healthy, i'm sure he wants vengeance.


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

:bye02: See ya Vera


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

very entertaining fight.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

MRBRESK said:


> Thiago vs Rashad 2 now that he's healthy, i'm sure he wants vengeance.


Thiago doesn't deserve Rashad!


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

sNuFf_rEaLiTy said:


> This match really doesn't make much sense. Thiago Silva has been fighting a lot higher competition with mixed results where as Vera has had some less than impressive performances against not so impressive competition. He lost to Couture due to hesitance and got demolished by Jon Jones who at the time I would have ranked lower than Thiago.
> 
> So I guess it's the long lay off that knocked thiago silva this far down the rung, cause it surely wasn't the smashed orbital that launched Vera upwards.
> 
> I'm not a fan of Vera's in the slightest, so I'll be taking Silva by TKO.


Thiago's never been much of a draw, that's why his stock dropped so much. This fight was originally on the prelims.


----------



## GlasgowKiss (Sep 18, 2010)




----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

Excuse my french, but Silva is a sack of shit.


----------



## chosenFEW (Oct 25, 2009)

everyone stop being such drama queens.... bj penn has done the bitch slapping numerous times and noone is this upset


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

What was Vera even thinking? Stick and move would have worked out well for him considering that Thiago Silva is slower than him. At least go out via submission instead of taking humiliation like that.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Anyone that still believed in Vera is pretty dumb. Vera has been shot for a while. 

Sad thing is he puts on that performance and then is laughing and playing hide and seek with the camera. Vera is terrible. Wouldn't mind Thiago vs. the winner of Franklin-Forrest.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Toxic said:


> This, SF will pick Vera up as he still has a little fight left and is still a decent name.


I'm sure of it, he is surely done in the UFC and still has that marketing thing about him.


----------



## Abrissbirne (Jul 4, 2010)

That was a nasty nose! Damn i hope i will never have a nose like that


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

I hope Silva had fun with that because he's going to draw Phil Davis or Jon Jones after that performance.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

chosenFEW said:


> everyone stop being such drama queens.... bj penn has done the bitch slapping numerous times and noone is this upset


To be fair, I hold BJ in basically the same regard.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Bonnar426 said:


> Thiago doesn't deserve Rashad!


Thiago would murder Rashad when healthy and after a proper training camp, he runs through punches like an old school Wandy but is much more well rounded.


----------



## Nikkolai (Jan 7, 2008)

John8204 said:


> I hope Silva had fun with that because he's going to draw Phil Davis or Jon Jones after that performance.


I would love to see T. Silva against Jon Jones. I think Jones will pick him apart or man handle him.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

What'd Silva do to be called a sack of shit? Did I miss something?


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Steroid Steve said:


> Excuse my french, but Silva is the shit.


fixed


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I feel bad for vera. He was outclassed and humiliated by a classless bully.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Walker said:


> Vera is done but Thaigo is a complete classless asshole.​





Dan0 said:


> F*ck Thiago Silva.
> 
> Classless bum.





Steroid Steve said:


> Excuse my french, but Silva is a sack of shit.


Sorry people!

I just don't get it?! What did he do, that was so outrageous?!

As i remember correctly, a while ago someone who goes by the name of Randy Couture did something similar...and what do you know: people thaught it was funny! 
Silva does it - and it's bad!

Remember?!









TraMaI said:


> What'd Silva do to be called a sack of shit? Did I miss something?


Nope. It's just that --------->


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I know this is MMA and its not childs play but thiago was definitely out of line for that crap.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Put me in the not sure what you guys are talking about camp.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

How can you all be so sensitive?? Bas used to "slap" or palm all the time, nobody complains about him, the only reason you are all getting hung up about it is 'cos Joe Rogan decided to call it a "bitch slap".


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

MRBRESK said:


> How can you all be so sensitive?? Bas used to "slap" or palm all the time, nobody complains about him, the only reason you are all getting hung up about it is 'cos Joe Rogan decided to call it a "bitch slap".


In Pancrease you could not use a closed fist. Bas slapped because he had to.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

TraMaI said:


> What'd Silva do to be called a sack of shit? Did I miss something?


He acted like a jackass, he tried to pick a fight between rounds 1 and 2, he started bitch slapping him at the end of round 3 and finished up with a spanking.

Now Brendan Vera didn't do shit to win that fight and Mazzaughati was incompetent and should have stood them up on 6 or 7 occassions.

But yeah we might get a double firing after that.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Was he slapping his face and if so, were they doing damage?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

limba said:


> Sorry people!
> 
> I just don't get it?! What did he do, that was so outrageous?!
> 
> ...


The difference is tito is an absolute prick.

Silva is scum, i hope he gets brutally KO'd in his next fight.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> Was he slapping his face and if so, were they doing damage?


He was slapping his face but he was also playing bongos on his shoulders and slapping his ass.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> The difference is tito is an absolute prick.
> 
> Silva is scum, i hope he gets brutally KO'd in his next fight.


Well the difference is Randy didn't have a choice in that situation and didn't do it to be a jackass.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Toxic said:


> In Pancrease you could not use a closed fist. Bas slapped because he had to.


Bas also said he doesn't understand why UFC fighters don't use it still though. He mentioned an advantage to using it but can't remember what it was:confused02:


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

Right on the money, baby.

Having said that, Vera egged him on by trash talking at the end of the first round. A round which Thiago clearly dominated. 

Vera's been completely dominated twice in a row now. There's no point in talking up his talent. He's clearly overrated. 



vilify said:


> I feel bad for vera. He was outclassed and humiliated by a classless bully.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Thiago is one arrogant prick, and i still don't dislike him.:confused05:


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

John8204 said:


> He was slapping his face but he was also playing bongos on his shoulders and slapping his ass.


I'd have liked to seen that I was worried the ME would be a lackluster win by Maynard so decided not to buy it


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

It's simply not respectful nor sportsmanlike. Not a big deal for many, but I personally hold "respect" & "class" in high regard, and it affects who I do & do not root for.

If this was the WWE, then fine. But I look at MMA like it's another martial art of sorts, and respect is always a key in martial arts.

Not a huge deal, just my personal feeling/opinion.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

RustyRenegade said:


> I'd have liked to seen that I was worried the ME would be a lackluster win by Maynard so decided not to buy it


It turned out to be an awesome ME...

as for Thiago's actions it was quite shitty and is not even comparable to what Randy did to tito. Randy was being playful but Thiago was being a total ass in there.

But whatever!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

I hope silva continues his antics.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

^^Until he meets Machida again..lol


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

I have no problem with Silva letting up a little bit. He knew he won and that Vera was hurt. Why should he spend the last minute trying to do even more perminant damage to Vera's face? 

The first open handed strike came when Silva was trying to box Vera's ears which I thought was awesome. The little bongo thing was far from unsportsmanlike. The ref should have probably stopped the fight before that point as it was clear Vera was just waiting for the fight to end.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

vilify said:


> ^^Until he meets Machida again..lol


He is gonna bongo his ass as well


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

guy incognito said:


> I hope silva continues his antics.


Silva - Rampage sounds yummy! :thumbsup:


----------



## ashokjr (Oct 15, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> The difference is tito is an absolute prick.
> 
> Silva is scum, i hope he gets brutally KO'd in his next fight.


^^^^^^ This. It is Tito on the receiving end and you can understand how much trash talking he would have done before the fight. 

Silva might have lost many fans than he gained. It is a pity though since it was a dominant performance. If he stayed on track and was respectful, he would have gained hell a lot of fans.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

ashokjr said:


> ^^^^^^ This. It is Tito on the receiving end and you can understand how much trash talking he would have done before the fight.
> 
> Silva might have lost many fans than he gained. It is a pity though since it was a dominant performance. If he stayed on track and was respectful, he would have gained hell a lot of fans.


Veras arrogant too.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

*Ortiz had a knee bar on him so Randy had two choices, punch him in the foot or on the butt.*


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

Broken cheek bone in the Jones fight, broken nose in this fight...Vera is not looking all that great as of late. He really had nothing to offer in this fight.

Big win for Thiago. He dominated on the ground and was in amazing shape. Vera is on his way out soon I think.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

watched the replay and it doesn't seem as bad as when I watched it live. Thiago was working for a choke the whole time. it was humiliating for Vera but it was his own fault. It was mean as hell by Silva but I expect that until the ref stops him.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

LOlz...he was playing drums on Vera's back. WTf...lolz!


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Toxic said:


> In Pancrease you could not use a closed fist. Bas slapped because he had to.


And in Bas' instructional vids he uses open fists aswell. It's not disrespectful, it's another way of attacking someone and it's perfectly legal.



RustyRenegade said:


> Bas also said he doesn't understand why UFC fighters don't use it still though. He mentioned an advantage to using it but can't remember what it was:confused02:



You won't break your hand palming someone as hard as you can, tiny variables in a punch can cause a broken bone. It's a very useful technique and i think it is fine to use in the octagon. Really what is so bad about it?

Why don't you get angry about heel kicks?? They are practically the same thing just with your foot.


----------



## JF_Savage (May 31, 2010)

Thiago was being a bit disrespectful but its the way he fights intense and in your face. I also think Vera evened it out after he knocked Silva down and threw up his hands like he won or something....he asked for it :sarcastic12:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

guy incognito said:


> I hope silva continues his antics.


me too, and vera talks a lot of trash to silva anyways and it was even seen in the fight when he tripped silva and held his hands up.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Still LOLING...when he was playing drums on Vera's back. The best "wtf" moment of UFC 125.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm just going to make a quick observation, i'm pretty sure that every single fight Thiago has been in, he's got more tattoos than in his past fight.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I thought Silva was going to be dumb enough to stand with Vera and get wrecked and KOed because of his own knockout power. I'm just glad Silva wasn't afraid to grapple with Vera though since you know he has REALLLLLYYY underrated BJJ and amazing greco neither of which he has displayed once in his career. Good on Silva for mocking and beating on that douche I can't wait to hear his cry baby excuses this time as he does an interview in the unemployment line. 

Vera vs Overeem make it happen Coker.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

oldfan said:


> *watched the replay and it doesn't seem as bad as when I watched it live.*


Way blown out of proportion by Silva's haters imo.

Couture's panking of Ortiz is called hilarious. 
Silva's "drummbeats" is disrespectful?! Pleeaaase......

People forget - (0:20)







osmium said:


> I thought Silva was going to be dumb enough to stand with Vera and get wrecked and KOed because of his own knockout power. I'm just glad Silva wasn't afraid to grapple with Vera though since you know he has REALLLLLYYY underrated BJJ and amazing greco neither of which he has displayed once in his career. Good on Silva for mocking and beating on that douche I can't wait to hear his cry baby excuses this time as he does an interview in the unemployment line.


Thiago Silva is not stupid! He was a bit too overconfedent against Machida and kinda stupid against Rashad, when he could have finnished Rashad, but didn't.

I have him TOP 8 atm. Said the same thing last year, but his injury was just unfortunate.

And let's not forget he fought after a 1 year absence.

I wanna see him against Rampage next!



osmium said:


> Vera vs Overeem make it happen Coker.


Man! You sure hate Vera! :laugh:

- Jones broke Vera's orbital cheekbone
- Silva broke Vera's nose

Imagine what Overeem would do!!! Working "The Uberknee" in the clinch!?! I don't like or hate Vera...but no person would need to go through something like that especially after what Vera has gone through!


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

limba said:


> Way blown out of proportion by Silva's haters imo.
> 
> Couture's panking of Ortiz is called hilarious.
> Silva's "drummbeats" is disrespectful?! Pleeaaase......
> ...


I don't really hate him he is just ******* annoying and a massive disappointment as a fighter. This guy essentially blew his career by never owning up to his faults in any meaningful way. His mental weakness in the cage is a reflection of his attitude in life. 

Overeem would liquify his brain.

Silva proved he wasn't dumb last night but from the previous actions you listed I thought he might be. I thought he might have grappleboxer syndrome but I guess he doesn't. Though maybe he is just getting more experienced and can better follow a game plan these days.


----------



## Jags (Aug 7, 2010)

wow at the state of Vera's nose!

Thiago slapping him was just faf, Vera really was poor.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

osmium said:


> I don't really hate him he is just ******* annoying and a massive disappointment as a fighter. This guy essentially blew his career by never owning up to his faults in any meaningful way. His mental weakness in the cage is a reflection of his attitude in life.


I agree!
If he wants to restart his career, he needs to ask Dana to let him go: "Dana! please fire me!!" Honestly!

He needs a new camp, new coaches, new training partners, new diet....he needs to change everything. He needs a psychologist also imo. No motivation, no passion, no nothing - that was his story last night.
He should follow Jardine and Houston Alexander and the others and go to some small organisations where he can still win a fight. 
If he doesn't regain that "something", the desire to fight. 
If he doesn't enjoy it anymore, maybe it's time to let it go.



osmium said:


> Overeem would liquify his brain.


They should have a plastic surgeon in the building, ready to perform. :laugh:



osmium said:


> Silva proved he wasn't dumb last night but from the previous actions you listed I thought he might be. I thought he might have grappleboxer syndrome but I guess he doesn't. Though maybe he is just getting more experienced and can better follow a game plan these days.


Silva has talent. He is a big-strong dude. His technique is far from perfect, but he is a fighter. His striking is decent, his ground game is good to great and he has excellent GnP.
He needs to get in the cage a.s.a.p.
After that long lay-off he needs to fight again to find his rhythm back.
Like i've said: a fight against Rampage would be great. 

If not, there are always the possibilities of Bonnar and Soszynski!


----------



## Sevman (Jun 14, 2008)

*Disagree..*

Silva was a warrior who wanted to END THE FIGHT.

He wanted to get KOTN or SOTN and Vera was only playing defense - not trying to get up or attack. Silva was like WTF man, try to get up, try to attack, do something because I'm here to fight and show off my skills.

Vera, imho, was taking Silva's FIGHTING MONEY away because Silva is there to fight and Vera was there to kick, raise his hand, and cover up and hide.


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

Thiago looked great and those slaps looked like they hurt like hell! 

I'd imagine both fighters will regret the asstactics they both displayed but not too much. Thought Vera was an excellent sport by showing off the broken nose so well at the end. Great fight.

Are you not entertained!?


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

Silva's a piece of shit. Another classless Brazilian fighter who has to bully people in order to feel good. What a nasty piece of work, just like I always knew. 

And to the idiots who think he would do better against Rashad, keep dreaming. Rashad already whooped that ass and made Silva look like a joke for 2 and a half rounds. Threw him around and will and outboxed him to the clinch. Machida wasn't even warmed up when he knocked Silva's arse out, too. Silva's a hardcore twat and I hope to god they give him a Davis, Bones or Bader because he needs to be beaten up again. 

Sorry for Vera to have been treated that way, but he just doesn't have it anymore. I guess the competition is too high these days. SF will have to suffice and I think he could do alright there.


----------



## JiPi (Oct 3, 2009)

Now I really want to see Thiago Silva against Rampage. :thumb02:

Wonder if Vera will be back as new and improve version 78....


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

JiPi;1332803[B said:


> ]Now I really want to see Thiago Silva against Rampage.[/B] :thumb02:
> 
> Wonder if Vera will be back as new and improve version 78....


^^^ That's a great fight.

seems funny to me that nobody is talking about the fact that what we thought was going to be a stand up MT war turned out to be a *BJJ guy taking down and controlling a wrestler.*

just sayin..


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

The Dark Knight said:


> Silva's a piece of shit. Another classless Brazilian fighter who has to bully people in order to feel good. What a nasty piece of work, just like I always knew.
> 
> And to the idiots who think he would do better against Rashad, keep dreaming. Rashad already whooped that ass and made Silva look like a joke for 2 and a half rounds. Threw him around and will and outboxed him to the clinch. Machida wasn't even warmed up when he knocked Silva's arse out, too. Silva's a hardcore twat and I hope to god they give him a Davis, Bones or Bader because he needs to be beaten up again.
> 
> Sorry for Vera to have been treated that way, but he just doesn't have it anymore. I guess the competition is too high these days. SF will have to suffice and I think he could do alright there.


Rashad was running scared from an injured Thiago for the better part of the last round. I would love to see Bader vs Thiago just to burst the bubble of Arizona State fans Thiago is one of the best at his weight class and to hate on him for clowning Vera is a travesty imo:sarcastic12:


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

The Dark Knight said:


> And to the idiots who think he would do better against Rashad, keep dreaming. Rashad already whooped that ass and made Silva look like a joke for 2 and a half rounds. Threw him around and will and outboxed him to the clinch.


you go fight with an injured back.

he couldn't even train wrestling for the Rashad fight. Vera has better wrestling credentials than Rashad, and what could he do to Silva while they were tied up?


----------



## kc1983 (May 27, 2007)

This makes it 3 in a row for Vera. Not good. If he doesn't get cut now he will for sure be out if he loses his next fight. Brandon literally had nothing to offer in this fight. Very one sided decision for Thiago.


----------



## sNuFf_rEaLiTy (Feb 2, 2009)

best drum solo since the Nintendo 64 kid remix!

While I wasn't a fan of Silva's antics in there I just think the dude is one mean son of a bitch, just look at his face!

As for Vera, he is the perfect example of the fact that you can have all the skills in the world, but if you don't have the heart and mental game to go along with it, you're nothing.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

I knew Silva was going to get Vera's over rated ass


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

2 things. 

Vera is a C level fighter. He is supposed to be a really good stand up fighter....yet he hasn't shown any great stand up since his HW days. He is still overrated. He does not deserve to be in the UFC. Can't live off a Mir win for years. That is his only real good win in his life...

Second. People are overrating Thiago Silva. He is a very good fighter. But why does a Vera beat down mean he is an elite fighter? His best wins are Jardine and Vera. I'll buy him being a contender in that division once he beats a contender....until then he is just one mean dude, with a lot of power. His striking doesn't wow me though....his power does...his actual stand up skill doesn't. I'd like to see him vs. the winner of Franklin and Forrest.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

jonnyg4508 said:


> 2 things.
> 
> Vera is a C level fighter. He is supposed to be a really good stand up fighter....yet he hasn't shown any great stand up since his HW days. He is still overrated. He does not deserve to be in the UFC. Can't live off a Mir win for years. That is his only real good win in his life...
> 
> Second. People are overrating Thiago Silva. He is a very good fighter. But why does a Vera beat down mean he is an elite fighter? His best wins are Jardine and Vera. I'll buy him being a contender in that division once he beats a contender....until then he is just one mean dude, with a lot of power. His striking doesn't wow me though....his power does...his actual stand up skill doesn't. I'd like to see him vs. the winner of Franklin and Forrest.


He is a great striker and his striking looked high level in this fight. There is a reason why no one will stand with him. His grappling "skills" are just a running hype job joke at this point and he is mentally fragile.


----------



## hellholming (Jun 13, 2009)

jonnyg4508 said:


> 2 things.
> 
> Vera is a C level fighter. He is supposed to be a really good stand up fighter....yet he hasn't shown any great stand up since his HW days.


and why is it that he won the stand-up battle with Silva?


----------



## Curly (Aug 20, 2007)

Vera has been a huge disipointment. The only thing funnier than him thinking he was going to win a title is his broken nose. Whew, that was a mess. kudos to the Brazilian for ending strong.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I wouldn't exactly say his broken nose is funny, this is going to keep him away for quite some time. He just had a nasty recovery from the JBJ fight, and he desperately needs a win.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Rauno said:


> I wouldn't exactly say his broken nose is funny, this is going to keep him away for quite some time. He just had a nasty recovery from the JBJ fight, and he desperately needs a win.


I don't think he will be back in the UFC.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

420atalon said:


> I don't think he will be back in the UFC.


Me neither, maybe if he did put on a great fight but he just took a beating for 15 minutes. His going to get signed to somewhere else though since his still a decent name.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

so who do you think Thiago faces next? I've heard rampage but I dont think so...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

vilify said:


> so who do you think Thiago faces next? I've heard rampage but I dont think so...


Somebody mentioned against the winner of Lil Nog-Ortiz. How about that?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

hellholming said:


> and why is it that he won the stand-up battle with Silva?


Vera won nothing. Vera didn't hurt Silva at all. Maybe a decent kick to the mid section. Also because Silva's stand up is overrated. Vera looks good when he strikes....doesn't hurt anyone anymore.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I think he's a notch above lil nog or tito, Thiago vs JJ sounds better to me.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Porbably davis.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

I think Davis is still too green for a fighter like Thiago. we'll find out in due time.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Jon Jones was not very impressed with Thiago's paddy cake slaps and voiced his opinion on his twitter so maybe that is a fight that could happen eventually.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

What did Jones say about thiago? I missed it.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)

> On Sunday 2nd January 2011, @jonnybones said:
> For all the Tiago silva fans who had a problem with my comment, I want you all to know that I stand behind what I said 100%. Dominating someone in a fight is 1 thing, looking to simply humiliate them is another..





> Wow that slapping was so disrespectful.. id love to give him a slap in the face about 24 hours ago via Mobile WebRetweeted by 77 people



go bones


----------



## khoveraki (Jun 28, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Jon Jones was not very impressed with Thiago's paddy cake slaps and voiced his opinion on his twitter so maybe that is a fight that could happen eventually.


Jones is such a fake person. Like dancing around like you won after illegally elbowing someone is so much better.


Vera was laughing it looked like when it happened anyway. And not like Silva held him down and did it- he only did it when Vera 
was not doing anything to defend it.



Win or lose vs Bader I'd love Thiago vs Jones.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Maybe he should watch rashad grabbing his balls against forrest.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

piss off jones, your a bit up yourself because your aware of your hype train, hope to see shogun and silva and rampage crush you.


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

oldfan said:


> go bones





Thiago fans need to understand its nothing personal but the dude tries to act too hard and looks like an ass most of the time.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

vilify said:


> Thiago fans need to understand its nothing personal but the dude tries to act too hard and looks like an ass most of the time.


the dude is hard, and we all know how much of an ass vera is anyways, jones would probably do the same thing if he was in thiagos position


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

The hardest people don't need to make stupid faces all the time. He just has attitude problems and I look forward to his next opponent straightening him out. A la machida.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Think I'm tired of watching Brandon "the TRUTH is I'm really not that good" Vera fight anymore. It's quite painful. Almost as painful as watching Tim Sylvia. Think it's time for him to cut to 185...lolz. Cut em already. He's had tons of opportunity to prove himself and never took the game seriously.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

It's one thing to completely outclass your opponent.. but on top of that you have to humiliate him by doing so?? 

That stuff makes me really mad and I am not even a Vera fan.. but thats just not fair!


I thought Lyoto's beating on Thiago would have humbled him a little :thumbsdown:

Guess we need to do that again soon :thumbsup:


----------



## The Dark Knight (Jun 29, 2008)

hellholming said:


> you go fight with an injured back.
> 
> he couldn't even train wrestling for the Rashad fight. Vera has better wrestling *credentials* than Rashad, and what could he do to Silva while they were tied up?


Oh come on, man. Key word here CREDENTIALS. Those credentials meant squat if he doesn't even use it. Rashad never gets put on his back or outwrestled. And lol @ trying to take that win away from Rashad. You do realise that a lot of fighters hype their own injuries just so their losses don't seem as devasting, right?? "He couldn't train wrestling for the Rashad fight" haha, that's why they clearly showed him practicising his WRESTLING and SPRAWL 'n' brawl tactics on the countdown show. :sarcastic12: 

Give me a break man, Rashad's wrestling was just too high level for Silva and he used that ability to bully him around like a little girl for most of the fight. Evan Thiago's own manager said that Rashad's wrestling was too high level for Thiago regardless of nagging back injuries and the like. 

And all Thiago proved in that fight was that he only had a punchers chance against Rashad, and even then he failed. Don't get all this fuss about how 'if Silva did not gas he would have finished it'. Newsflash assholes: Rashad MADE Silva gas when he threw him around the octogon. 

Ok that's my rant over. If Bones Jones beats Bader (a bigger if than people realise) he should fight Silva without a doubt. I'm glad he called him out on that one because if you really wanna talk about embarrassing the sport, then Silva just did it. I'm not sure if Bones is still too inexperienced for Silva, but he definitely poses problems. I don't think Silva can take Bones down, but he hits harder. But when it comes to the clinch, Bones looks extremely difficult.


----------



## Steroid Steve (Oct 1, 2010)

The Dark Knight said:


> Oh come on, man. Key word here CREDENTIALS. Those credentials meant squat if he doesn't even use it. Rashad never gets put on his back or outwrestled. And lol @ trying to take that win away from Rashad. You do realise that a lot of fighters hype their own injuries just so their losses don't seem as devasting, right?? "He couldn't train wrestling for the Rashad fight" haha, that's why they clearly showed him practicising his WRESTLING and SPRAWL 'n' brawl tactics on the countdown show. :sarcastic12:
> 
> Give me a break man, Rashad's wrestling was just too high level for Silva and he used that ability to bully him around like a little girl for most of the fight. Evan Thiago's own manager said that Rashad's wrestling was too high level for Thiago regardless of nagging back injuries and the like.
> 
> ...


Totally agree...

I hope Bones does fight Silva and destroys him. Hopefully Bones wouldn't finish the fight too quickly, and just grind him out and embarrass him for 3 rounds.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Steroid Steve said:


> Totally agree...
> 
> I hope Bones does fight Silva and destroys him. Hopefully Bones wouldn't finish the fight too quickly, and just grind him out and embarrass him for 3 rounds.


Where do you think Jones has the advantage?

I see the standup pretty even maybe with a slight edge to Thiago.

The ground however Thiago has a significant advantage in the Jiu-Jitsu aspect of the game.

But Jones has his Greco Roman :thumbsup:

Close, close fight! I would love too see it.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Thiago like Falcao is one of those street bred fighters. Mean and unforgiving. Wand was like that at one point in time. You can just look at their face. He truly is Travis Bickle (psychopath from Taxi Driver played by Robert Dinero)...lolz!

I thought it was hilarious when he was playing drums on em. The best "wtf" moment in the card. 

I dunno whether he looked good against a sub par opponent or maybe he healed up from his injuries. As far as I could see Brandon was outstriking him on the feet, but Silva took him down and it was a bit of a clinic there. 

Thiago Silva vs Rampage is due. What do you guys think...


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Where do you think Jones has the advantage?
> 
> I see the standup pretty even maybe with a slight edge to Thiago.
> 
> ...


Jones has a major advantage in the wrestling department. I believe Jones has the crisper striking too. Silva is very wild with his strikes and not really technical at all. 

I'm not saying Jones is some awesome striker, people always say he's real sloppy but i dont think his strikes are sloppy at all. He is unorthodox but his punches and kicks are very crisp and tight, they just come from strange angles. He can also utilise his reach against thiago.

Jones also possesses some thing Rashad doesn't and that is absolutely lethal ground and pound and viscous elbows.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

No_Mercy said:


> Thiago like Falcao is one of those street bred fighters. Mean and unforgiving. Wand was like that at one point in time. You can just look at their face. He truly is Travis Bickle (psychopath from Taxi Driver played by Robert Dinero)...lolz!
> 
> I thought it was hilarious when he was playing drums on em. The best "wtf" moment in the card.
> 
> ...


Great call there Mercy :thumbsup:

Thiago vs. Rampage is great great fight!!!



Mckeever said:


> Jones has a major advantage in the wrestling department. I believe Jones has the crisper striking too. Silva is very wild with his strikes and not really technical at all.
> 
> I'm not saying Jones is some awesome striker, people always say he's real sloppy but i dont think his strikes are sloppy at all. He is unorthodox but his punches and kicks are very crisp and tight, they just come from strange angles. He can also utilise his reach against thiago.
> 
> Jones also possesses some thing Rashad doesn't and that is absolutely lethal ground and pound and viscous elbows.


Very true Mc.

I think it depends a little on who will be on top. I have never seen Jones on his back before and I am not sure if Thiago can get him there. If he does however, I don't see anything Jones has to offer there except his athletism.

Jones striking is very overrated right now. People really believe he is a world beater there already, without any striking background at all.

If Thiago can stand with Vera, he can easily do the same with Jones. Hell I think Rashad is a better striker then Jones honestly.

I do believe Jones would win this just like you do, but it's not going to be destroy thing..

Thiago does have Wrestling and he seems extremely confident and strong right now. That back injury must have really bothered him a lot.

Also people forget that Jones doesn't really have BJJ.. Thiago however is a Black Belt and he showed us why in the Vera fight, who is a brown belt :thumbsup:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Great call there Mercy :thumbsup:
> 
> Thiago vs. Rampage is great great fight!!!
> 
> ...


Dont let Thiago's take downs against Vera fool you. Thiago isnt coming close to taking down JJ.

Jon Jones is a freakishly good and freakishly strong wrestler, i, am still in awe of how he man handled Matt Hamill. I know Hamill isnt really an elite fighter, but he is exceptionally strong and a good wrestler. Jones literally tossed him around like a rag doll.

If Jones wants you on the matt, you're getting dumped onto the matt!

I think Silva was completely outclassed against Vera in the striking department. In all of the exchanges, he lost convincingly and looked to take the fight to the ground as quick as possible.

I think Jones freakishly good take downs and GNP combined with his unorthodox striking will be the difference in this fight. Hopefully we get to see more of his striking to assess it better if this fight goes down.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Dont let Thiago's take downs against Vera fool you. Thiago isnt coming close to taking down JJ.
> 
> Jon Jones is a freakishly good and freakishly strong wrestler, i, am still in awe of how he man handled Matt Hamill. I know Hamill isnt really an elite fighter, but he is exceptionally strong and a good wrestler. Jones literally tossed him around like a rag doll.
> 
> ...


Yea, I have to agree with you here.

But Thiago definitely tagged Vera a couple of times in that fight.

Also Jones doesn't really have the KO Power Thiago possesses. 

Don't get me wrong, I would bet on Jones here too.. but I don't see this as a beat down at all.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Yea, I have to agree with you here.
> 
> But Thiago definitely tagged Vera a couple of times in that fight.
> 
> ...


Hmmm, personally i think it will be a one sided beat down. Silva's methods of taking Vera down were in the clinch. Clinching up against Jones would be a disaster.

Jones' wrestling and take downs are just too damn good for Silva or any one else to stop. I think Jones takes him down at will and manhandles him like Thiago did to Vera. Karma!

We shall see, i hope this fight goes ahead after the jones/bader fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Hmmm, personally i think it will be a one sided beat down. Silva's methods of taking Vera down were in the clinch. Clinching up against Jones would be a disaster.
> 
> Jones' wrestling and take downs are just too damn good for Silva or any one else to stop. I think Jones takes him down at will and manhandles him like Thiago did to Vera. Karma!
> 
> We shall see, i hope this fight goes ahead after the jones/bader fight.


Could be very well be the case!

But I don'T think we will see this fight..

It's probably going to be Jones vs. Rampage for the title shot. Wich is an even better fight in my eyes!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Could be very well be the case!
> 
> But I don'T think we will see this fight..
> 
> It's probably going to be Jones vs. Rampage for the title shot. Wich is an even better fight in my eyes!


Not mine. Jones/Page has "one sided" written all over it IMO. If Forrest can take down and hold down Rampage as easily as he did I don't see Jones having any sort of trouble with him.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Not mine. Jones/Page has "one sided" written all over it IMO. If Forrest can take down and hold down Rampage as easily as he did I don't see Jones having any sort of trouble with him.


I haven't seen the fight in a while but I remember it as Rampage just not being able to stand because of leg kicks in one round and forrest getting ontop of him and doing very little as Page hugged him while he tried to recover. Fightmetric is awful so I don't know whether this is right or not but they have Forrest attempting one takedown and failing at it in the entire fight.

I'm 100% sure my memory of the fight is a lot more correct than yours though it was a kickboxing match for the vast majority of it there was very little grappling. Rampage has excellent takedown defense in the clinch historically.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

osmium said:


> I haven't seen the fight in a while but I remember it as Rampage just not being able to stand because of leg kicks in one round and forrest getting ontop of him and doing very little as Page hugged him while he tried to recover. Fightmetric is awful so I don't know whether this is right or not but they have Forrest attempting one takedown and failing at it in the entire fight.
> 
> I'm 100% sure my memory of the fight is a lot more correct than yours though it was a kickboxing match for the vast majority of it there was very little grappling. Rampage has excellent takedown defense in the clinch historically.


The entire second round was Forrest on top of him and on his back for the entire like 5 minutes. And I'm pretty sure it got there off a Griffin single leg TD... I'll have to rewatch it. Either way, my point is that Forrest handled him on the floor, Jones will too. Not to mention that even though Pagee has awesome TDD, he sucks ass off his back. He just kind of lays there and tries to stall until it gets stood up. Also, Matt Hammil is a fantastic wrestler with very, very good TDD and look at what Jones did to him. I don't think Quinton could keep the fight standing if he had an extra leg to stand on.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> The entire second round was Forrest on top of him and on his back for the entire like 5 minutes. And I'm pretty sure it got there off a Griffin single leg TD... I'll have to rewatch it. Either way, my point is that Forrest handled him on the floor, Jones will too. Not to mention that even though Pagee has awesome TDD, he sucks ass off his back. He just kind of lays there and tries to stall until it gets stood up. Also, Matt Hammil is a fantastic wrestler with very, very good TDD and look at what Jones did to him. I don't think Quinton could keep the fight standing if he had an extra leg to stand on.


I agree, if Jones get's Rampage to the ground than the chances that he will lose this round are very slim.

Put I do believe the UFC is putting this fight on for a title shot.

Who would you like to see him face next?


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> The entire second round was Forrest on top of him and on his back for the entire like 5 minutes. And I'm pretty sure it got there off a Griffin single leg TD... I'll have to rewatch it. Either way, my point is that Forrest handled him on the floor, Jones will too. Not to mention that even though Pagee has awesome TDD, he sucks ass off his back. He just kind of lays there and tries to stall until it gets stood up. Also, Matt Hammil is a fantastic wrestler with very, very good TDD and look at what Jones did to him. I don't think Quinton could keep the fight standing if he had an extra leg to stand on.


He could barely stand why would he try to get to his feet when he isn't eating damage or being threatened with submissions. He looked fine off his back against Hendo in the fight before it. 

I think if Bones gets him down he will be in big trouble but he will be a lot harder to take down in the clinch than anyone Bones has fought before and has better striking than anyone Bones has ever fought. If Bones has a good shot he will probably have better luck with that than greco throws as Evans and Hendo had a hard time taking Rampage down from the clinch. I wouldn't put it past Page to knock Bones head off of his shoulder before he can get that takedown also.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

A lot of talking about Jon Jones in here! Gotta join in 
And since McKeever and Bobby were talking about a hypothetical Jones vs Silva fight, i wanna give my opinion also.

First of all: Thiago Silva - the guy is talented, better than people think he is imo. His striking isn't the bext, but he has power. His ground game is very good also, great GnP and BJJ (he's a black belt if i'm not mistaking). His wrestling though is crap! Rashad managed to take him down and stay on top. And Rashad isn't as strong or big as Silva. With or without back injury, Rashad would have taken Silva down. 

*On to Jon Jones then.* 
I guess there is not much to say about his wrestling - it's world class! Exactly Silva's weak point. Jones' striking isn't the best in the division, but his style is just what he needs in order to set-up his wrestling as best as possible. 
Let's not forget, Jon Jones si not your average wrestler. He doesn't have the same style Rashad, Hammill, Ortiz, Davis..or other wrestlers have. He likes to fake a lot on the feet, and this way he sets up his takedowns. And they come from all angles. He doesn't need a double or a single leg to take an opponnet down. I don't think there is a fighter at LHW that wants to clinch with Jones honestly. He uses those leg trips prefectly.

And no one wants to be taken down by Jones and him being on top. His GnP is brutal. Even a black belt would have trouble with a guy like Jones on top, especially knowing about those vicious elbows.

On top of that Jones is a very big and strong LHW. He is 6 ft 4 in tall and arround 230-235 lbs heavy when he fights. If guys wanna hit him, they need to get in close.

The question regarding Jones is his BJJ. He hasn't been on his back, so that is a question mark, but he said he's working hard on his jits and with Jackson supervising his training i am sure he is doing it right. He said that jackson wants to make his jiu-jitsu his best weapon, not known by his opponnents. 

So..those were my 2 cents! 

Annyway. I think Silva will get someone like Bonnar, Hammill or Soszynski.

As for Jones, first he must beat Bader, wich i think he will, then he will probably get Rampage for the next title shot. And he will beat Rampage.

And if Rashad won't have the belt ar that moment, it will be an amazing fight against Shogun. :thumb02:


----------

